# suggest me a graphics card under 18000-20000rs.



## satwik (Jun 27, 2017)

*1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? *(Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
Ans:mostly for gaming,all latest games like call of duty infinite warfare,sniper elite 4 etc.

*2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)*
Ans:
seasonic 620 watt
*3. What is your Max budget ?*
Ans:18000-20000

*4. Which Screen resolution will you game at (if applicable)?*
Ans:
1080p
*5. What are your current computer specifications ?*
Ans:motherboard- ASUS P8Z68-MPRO
         CPU-   INTEL i5  2500k
         GPU-   AMD READON HD7800 (NOT WORKING)
         RAM-  8GB
         PSU-    SEASONIC 620 WATT



I want to buy the graphics card as soon as possible from online.
can a get a 4 gb graphics card at this budget?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2017)

Wait for RX 570's to get back in stock (15-16k should be a good price). GTX 1060 6gb's have inflated prices. @ico bought a Zotac GTX 1060 6gb AMP version for 21k IIRC 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## satwik (Jun 27, 2017)

620 watt psu enough for these gpu?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2017)

satwik said:


> 620 watt psu enough for these gpu?


More than enough.


----------



## satwik (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## satwik (Jun 28, 2017)

can u suggest me some other GPU which is available now under  18000.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2017)

satwik said:


> can u suggest me some other GPU which is available now under  18000.


Zotac 1050Ti for 11-12k. Other than that, check if you can find used GTX 980 or 980Ti under 20k.


----------



## satwik (Jun 29, 2017)

Buy Online | Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050TI EX-GTX1050TI-04G 4 GB GDDR5 | Price in India

should i go for this one?


----------



## The mobile God (Jun 29, 2017)

RX 570 although it is out of stock now but with those specs it is worth the wait..


----------



## satwik (Jul 4, 2017)

I am getting the gtx 1060 6gb mini for 23k should i go for it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2017)

satwik said:


> I am getting the gtx 1060 6gb mini for 23k should i go for it?


Wait for prices to come down to normal. @ico bought amp edition for 21k last month.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 21, 2017)

satwik said:


> I am getting the gtx 1060 6gb mini for 23k should i go for it?


MD computers selling it for around 22k as of now.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 21, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait for prices to come down to normal. @ico bought amp edition for 21k last month.



When will the prices come down?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2017)

billubakra said:


> When will the prices come down?


Don't know. GST made a hole in PC enthusiast's pockets.


----------



## satwik (Jul 22, 2017)

the price i gave is also from MD computers.


----------



## krish1997 (Sep 14, 2017)

1060 3gb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2017)

krish1997 said:


> 1060 3gb


Not worth it.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 14, 2017)

Zotac GTX 1060 6gb is selling for 22k as of now. Just wait for the festive season to start.


----------



## satwik (Sep 14, 2017)

ok then will wait.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2017)

wendellhill said:


> Why don't you purchase 1080?


There is no GTX 1080 priced under 40k INR.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 27, 2017)

GTX 1060 6GB @21500/- at mdcomputers


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 15, 2018)

satwik said:


> *1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? *(Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
> Ans:mostly for gaming,all latest games like call of duty infinite warfare,sniper elite 4 etc.
> 
> *2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)*
> ...


Buy Online | ZOTAC GTX 1060 Mini 3GB Super Compact Graphics Card ZT-P10610A-10L | Price in India -17,499.


----------



## ramaswamy ganapathy (Apr 9, 2018)

is it worth getting a 1050 ti or a 1060 mini 3gb?...which is the most VFM gfx in the market right now?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2018)

ramaswamy ganapathy said:


> is it worth getting a 1050 ti or a 1060 mini 3gb?...which is the most VFM gfx in the market right now?


1050Ti for 10-12k, 1060 6GB for 20-23k, both new, factory OC'd and having 2 fans. Currently they are overpriced because of mining craze. Nobody knows when the next gen is getting released.


----------



## ramaswamy ganapathy (Apr 10, 2018)

MSI GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5 OC 


MSI GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1050 TI AERO ITX 4GB GDDR5 OC


are these the ones?


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 21, 2018)

ramaswamy ganapathy said:


> MSI GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5 OC
> 
> 
> MSI GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1050 TI AERO ITX 4GB GDDR5 OC
> ...


Those products are not selling for the prices mentioned in the links anymore. 1060 6gb variants are above 30k and 1050 ti are around 17k. Atleast in md computers. Dont expect the prices to come down anytime soon.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2018)

The cheapest card is Zotac Mini GTX1060 6GB and Inno3D GTX1060 6GB @MD computers around 26k


----------

